# Eyes



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Riley always has white stuff in (mucus, or whatever you wanna call it) the corners of his eyes. He is so cute because I always get a tissue and call him over. He knows he's getting his eyes cleaned.

It's not green or anything so I know it's not an infection. Wondering if there is anything else I can do?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If it's not green or yellow I wouldn't worry too much. Some dogs will get eye boogies from environmental allergies. It may go away as the season changes.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

It's funny you say environmental allergies because of his rash from the carpet he was on some allergy meds. It did help lessen the booger stuff coming out. 

Hopefully winter will clear that up.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno's eyes have been acting up too the last few weeks due to allergies, he usually gets those eye boogies in the morning, so I just wipe them off and they dont appear until the next morning. It doesent seem to bother him and it should go away with season change.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

My vet told me i could give mine polysporin eye drops once or twice a day. It did seem to clear his eyes up good. They are in a green bottle and are about $10. I would ask your vet, but thats what mine had me use.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

k9capture_16 said:


> My vet told me i could give mine polysporin eye drops once or twice a day. It did seem to clear his eyes up good. They are in a green bottle and are about $10. I would ask your vet, but thats what mine had me use.


Just an FYI about the polysporin eye/ear drops: they are available OTC in Canada, but you can't get them without a prescription in the US.

However, since they are an antibiotic preparation, I wouldn't want to use them unless my dog actually had an infection. Did the vet tell you that your dog's eyes were infected?

Zio has seasonal allergies & we wind up giving him 50mg of benadryl twice a day until the season passes. (The dosage is based on him weighing almost 60lbs.) Unfortunately, he usually needs them from about June through to November, or whenever it gets cool enough at night for the pollen to subside here in Florida. Without them his eyes get red & runny he winds up with this sniffly post-nasal-drip type cough. 

Conversely, you could try antihistamine eye drops instead of the antibiotic eye drops as they are also good for allergies.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh I didnt know they werent available OTC in the US. You guys can get cortisone cream OTC but here its only available through prescription. My vet told me if they are infected then the drops would clear the goobers out. She told me to use it for only one week once-twice a day to see if it helps. It did help. 

She said if not, then they needed to be looked at. But, Benedryl may work to


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

k9capture_16 said:


> Oh I didnt know they werent available OTC in the US. You guys can get cortisone cream OTC but here its only available through prescription. My vet told me if they are infected then the drops would clear the goobers out. She told me to use it for only one week once-twice a day to see if it helps. It did help.
> 
> She said if not, then they needed to be looked at. But, Benedryl may work to


IMHO it's pretty ridiculous what they mandate as "prescription only" down here. Being originally from Canada, I too was used to getting things like polysporin ear/eye drops, Robaxisol/Robasicet, etc. OTC. Down here in FL they even told me that I had to get a prescription for a litre of saline solution. But I can get naproxin OTC. How crazy is that?

With the cooler weather we're hoping to be able discontinue Zio's benadryl soon; hopefully no later than the end of November. But for now, he still needs it. :frown:


----------

